# Nice bit on Youtube of June Rose AH 45



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

June Rose AH 45 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS60RKv5K2g&feature=related


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

*JUne Rose*

Great shots, she was always kept like a yacht, everything in its place and not a rope end in sight.


----------

